# 1979 22 foot starcraft v5 re build



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That looks awesome!!! You did a heck of job on it from those before pictures!!


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yea the boat was a mess been outside since 1988 we took it up the black river today lake was ruff just to make sure she good to go. Me and my buddy were like two kids going to put rood holders and fish finder on tomm


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic project. Looks great. How long did the rebuild take?


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Very nice love the paint job


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Started this spring and we messed with it when we could we still need to get the rail back on top redone and find a new windshield for it and a kicker. My buddy is very handy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent job!
Looks great!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks great, I still have an eye open for one of those.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Looks great, I still have an eye open for one of those.


Would like to get ahold of one myself for a project. Even an 18-20'er.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

That looks great!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

very cool


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

as said before. awesome boat!
sherman


----------



## Walleyeguy1332 (Dec 24, 2017)

Simply the best haul they have ever built.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

As stated above excellent job


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thats the best thing about aluminium boats...you can bring them back to life without worrying about problems structurally. Nice job


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

JV1 said:


> Thats the best thing about aluminium boats...you can bring them *back to life without worrying about problems structurally*. Nice job



Ahhhh watch it now,,,, ;>)
I'm on my 3rd Starcraft,,,,, '71, '80, & '81,,, and my neighbor had a '70's something,,, AND there were 3 old 70-80 Starcrafts sitting up Orangeville,,, back in their SCRAP YARD.
They all had structural cracks like mine did,,,, mostly in the splash rails. 
& 2 cracked up front in the bow stringer rib thingy.
Just Saying,,,,,
Keep an eye on 'em,,, specially when used up Erie!

OBTW,,,,, back then, Starcraft sold a complete stringer to gunwale strengthening kit, with replacement rivets included. 
Go Figure.

OBTW #2,,, I now have TWO pumps in mine!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Love the before and after pictures! I will be starting on my project Starcraft rebuild once the weather starts breaking.


----------

